# we should try to get j-kidd



## artestghetto (Jul 12, 2005)

we should try to get j-kidd,we need a pg to tutor chris paul,plus we might make it to the playoff dis year if we get him,but i'll doubt we'll get him.
also scott dosen't like kidd.it was just an idea because we need at least one superstar like kidd.


----------



## artestghetto (Jul 12, 2005)

any trade ideas for kidd?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

no.....all we have to offer are Magloire and Brown.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Even if had the players to trade for Jason Kidd, I still wouldn't do it. Chris Paul is our future and he needs to play right now. He'll do fine learning as he goes.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh yeah...let's ressurect that JKidd - Byron Scott duo...since it worked out so well the first time...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Hornets would have to trade it's whole core to get Kidd probably.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

We're rebuilding this team right now and we need nothing less than the old guy Jason Kidd right now.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Actually, we need YOUNGSTERS, sure he can teach Paul some stuff, but its better to keep the young team, and let the trainers and coaches to do the teaching


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Kidd is upset with how NJ did last season.
There is no way he would move to New Orleans.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Jimmy Jackson turned the Hornets down, and he was never known for complaining. Kidd probably whines more than anyone in the league... if he doesn't like Jersey, there's no way he'd go to New Orleans.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

There doesnt always have to be a tutor for a point guard. Besides, if you did get J-Kidd he wouldnt be able to teach Chris Paul because he wouldn't be familiar with the rotation New Orleans uses and the plays and the coaches style......


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> There doesnt always have to be a tutor for a point guard. Besides, if you did get J-Kidd he wouldnt be able to teach Chris Paul because he wouldn't be familiar with the rotation New Orleans uses and the plays and the coaches style......


Well I wouldnt be so sure. I mean he did play for Byron Scott before and Im sure that he is running a similar if not the same offense.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

What? I didn't laugh at this post? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

thats really funny after the nets J-Kidd will go back to the mavs and finish wat he started in 1992 i mean who becomes ROY and doesnt go back to the team he started with and wins a championship?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh how you people dream these days

Ok first Khurram, Jason Kidd is not coming back to where it all started, ok? So just give it up already!

Second, ok artestghetto, I understand you're new here, but these aren't the kind of threads you want to start. If you must know something like this, post it on NBA General so there will be Hornets fans backing you up. In this case, it would be best if we just forgot the whole thing.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jason Kidd coming to the Hornets is a ridiculous idea. There's no way the Hornets are going to trade for him to "teach" Chris Paul. Paul will do fine on his own and learn through experience. Plus, we don't have the means to trade for him and we don't want to waste our salary cap room on him.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

ur not gonna get kidd.


----------

